# UM Stg2 Launch Control and No Lift Shifting on TTRS



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

Saw many no lift on Lancer Evo, this one for me is not a true No Lift, the fuel cutoff is too long, i doubt there is a gain.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay I have heard NLS many times and I am sure the term describes what it does. BUT how does it do it? 

So I keep my foot on the pedal the whole time and at a certain RPM I can safely shift to the next gear?


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

NLS means leave the accelerator floored during the clutch-in > shift > clutch-out move. 

The ECU holds the engine's revs at clutch-in so that you don't bounce off the rev limiter and keeps boost pressure on tap and immediately available for the next gear selection.


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

Sylvain said:


> Saw many no lift on Lancer Evo, this one for me is not a true No Lift, the fuel cutoff is too long, i doubt there is a gain.


So, what makes this one not a "true" no lift shift?

The cut time is user adjustable.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Cant see any difference from a normal flat shift. Infact it looks slower?

Really what we need is to see the v-box data of shift times and acceleration re-uptake after gear change.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Sounds cool:thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> NLS means leave the accelerator floored during the clutch-in > shift > clutch-out move.
> 
> The ECU holds the engine's revs at clutch-in so that you don't bounce off the rev limiter and keeps boost pressure on tap and immediately available for the next gear selection.


Sounds pretty cool to me!


----------



## Jet jockey (Sep 20, 2011)

The best I have seen recently was Johnny C in his stg3 ttrs. Mind you he is a race driver. Can't remember if it was on this forum or the TT uk forum. It goes like a rocket.

APRTTRSStage3On-Board_zps8ab856f7.mp4 Video by jonnnny28 | Photobucket


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Jet jockey said:


> The best I have seen recently was Johnny C in his stg3 ttrs. Mind you he is a race driver. Can't remember if it was on this forum or the TT uk forum. It goes like a rocket.


His shifts where quicker and "better" and he hasn't even got NLF. 

This video has been getting discussed on the vag tuning Facebook group and the other tuners fail to see how this is NLF. 

It looks and sounds to me like a normal flat shift.


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

LC:thumbup:
NLS:thumbdown:


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

the other tuners from facebook said it's not even a tt rs because it doesn't missfire


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty said:


> His shifts where quicker and "better" and he hasn't even got NLF.
> 
> This video has been getting discussed on the vag tuning Facebook group and the other tuners fail to see how this is NLF.
> 
> It looks and sounds to me like a normal flat shift.


How much kick back do you get from APR to come talk sh*t about all of the other vendors? Really has gotten old... more importantly I don't think anyone takes your posts with any seriousness.

No one said the point of the video was to show the fastest shifts possible or claimed that they are faster than someone with a lot of practice/skill could do just rowing the gears.

The video would be more clear if it showed the tach and drivers foot, but at least it is a positive contribution to the forum unlike your posts.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> How much kick back do you get from APR to come talk sh*t about all of the other vendors? Really has gotten old... more importantly I don't think anyone takes your posts with any seriousness.
> 
> No one said the point of the video was to show the fastest shifts possible or claimed that they are faster than someone with a lot of practice/skill could do just rowing the gears.
> 
> The video would be more clear if it showed the tach and drivers foot, but at least it is a positive contribution to the forum unlike your posts.



Lol. So because this claimed NLF from UM is a pile of **** and isn't actually NLF I must be getting "kick backs", or possibly you just want to think that because you don't like what you read. Well I'm sorry for stating the truth.

Go on YouTube and put in Evo no lift shift and then you will see what NLF is really like.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Poverty said:


> Lol. So because this claimed NLF from UM is a pile of **** and isn't actually NLF I must be getting "kick backs", or possibly you just want to think that because you don't like what you read. Well I'm sorry for stating the truth.


It's not just this post, it's the tone of all your posts. You don't seem to contribute much of anything to this forum. I don't remember you being this disruptive on the uk boards


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's not just this post, it's the tone of all your posts. You don't seem to contribute much of anything to this forum. I don't remember you being this disruptive on the uk boards


That's because we have a UM troll, in the form of hightechrdm and a troll/hater in the shape of cipsony. We don't have those problems on the UK forums


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Almost seemed like he wasn't on it hard enough to trigger LNS. Hard to tell from the POV we have.

NLS definitely isn't vaporware on this ECU:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

gave the NLS a try today. forgive my amateur driving skills, i could probably be faster and smoother with more practice. 

sadly, i don't have access to a nice quiet area to go silly fast. i was already twice speed limit and would be on my way to jail if a cop saw me.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> gave the NLS a try today. forgive my amateur driving skills, i could probably be faster and smoother with more practice.
> 
> sadly, i don't have access to a nice quiet area to go silly fast. i was already twice speed limit and would be on my way to jail if a cop saw me.


Looks like you are not lifting between shifts, with ECU/tune control of revs/engine power output to enable the transmission to go into gear... I would call that No Lift Shift by definition


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like no lift to me also. Very cool feature. Thanks for taking the time to post another video. The limits of the transmission will ultimately determine how fast this thing slips into gear right? I would expect there to be variation in completely different platforms that have NLS. I would also expect a few excellent drivers to be able to accomplish the same throttle control or better without software.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting the movies. 
I should not force the gearbox too much as the 3-4 fork is covered in teflon and this can brake easily.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

After having just played with an NLS / LC car a whole bunch, canuckttrs, adjust your shift timer. I found a value of 180 works perfectly for a smooth and fast shift. Try that and see if you can avoid bouncing the rev limiter.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


>


 HAHAHAHA 

North Van 1st Street hoonage!!!! 

Nice North Shore representing!:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally made the time to go out and try NLS and Launch Control with my Stage 2 UM tuned 2012 TT-RS (034 DP, 2nd cat deletes, Borla catback, 2550mb boost/93 octane)... 

Launch Control - Very wicked! I can't believe how hard the car launches with ~10psi boost already on tap. First launch I bounced of the rev limiter in 1st and then let off in 2nd, but that was enough to show the potential. Second launch wasn't quite as fun... smoked the clutch somewhere in 2nd, so I now have another expensive upgrade to plan out  The feature definitely works as advertised, just be prepared to get out your wallet if you have Stage 2 and turn up the settings. 

No lift shift - Again, the feature works as advertised. I have to practice not lifting my right foot between shifts though... It feels great to nail a perfect shift when hot on the throttle... smooth acceleration instead of the normal shock to the drvietrain when getting back on the gas.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

more like the NLS is a shock on the drivetrain, not the other way around lol


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I envy you guys


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> more like the NLS is a shock on the drivetrain, not the other way around lol


 When you get the timing right, it's much smoother than a traditional shift. There's no lash or rocking motion. Just smooth pull. The drivetrain stays slightly loaded in between shifts and it feels like a slight pause in acceleration as opposed to a abrupt stop in acceleration as you lift, the DV releases the pressure and then you have to wait for the turbo to pressurise the intake piping. If you were to take a ride blindfolded, you'd think you were in a slightly slow shifting DSG car instead of a manual.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

bzflag said:


> When you get the timing right, it's much smoother than a traditional shift. There's no lash or rocking motion. Just smooth pull. The drivetrain stays slightly loaded in between shifts and it feels like a slight pause in acceleration as opposed to a abrupt stop in acceleration as you lift, the DV releases the pressure and then you have to wait for the turbo to pressurise the intake piping. If you were to take a ride blindfolded, you'd think you were in a slightly slow shifting DSG car instead of a manual.


 ^ 100% agreed. It feels like one push without the feeling of power going on-off-on throughout the chasis. Very smooth...


----------

